# Is ebay safe to sell these on?



## bemused (Mar 12, 2010)

So I've got a brand new never opened spare pair of these:

http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/Tritton_AX_PRO_Dolby_5.1_Headphones_TAXPRO

Which are a gaming headset that are frankly fantastic, but I really don't need two pairs as I've only got one head.

I'm thinking about selling them on ebay but as they'll probably got for 120ish I'm not sure how safe that is.

Any tips or other places I can offload them?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll give you a fiver for them.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 12, 2010)

Ebay is normally seen as a dangerous place for the buyer not the seller. If it was me I would list them at the lowest starting price typically 99p and take a chance.


----------



## Geri (Mar 12, 2010)

eBay is very much weighted towards buyers now. Don't stick them on for 99p, unless you can be sure they will sell for what you want. Have a look at some others on there and see how much they go for.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> eBay is very much weighted towards buyers now. Don't stick them on for 99p, unless you can be sure they will sell for what you want. Have a look at some others on there and see how much they go for.



It is all in the marketing. If you include a load of photos of the item and description more or less following the original post they should make some money. Myself if I had something I knew was worth hundreds of pounds I would still list it at 99p and take a chance. If you list them at 120 quid nobody going to even look. The more bidders and watchers you get the higher the price will go. That's the theory anyway - auctions are risky places


----------



## Geri (Mar 12, 2010)

I usually start mine at 99p, but I know my market and what they will sell for.

However, there are a few things I think I would have got more for if I'd started them at a higher price.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> I usually start mine at 99p, but I know my market and what they will sell for.
> 
> However, there are a few things I think I would have got more for if I'd started them at a higher price.



That is a tricky one. I think they find the realistic price unless that is you are really unlucky. You have to be careful with descriptions.


----------



## bemused (Mar 12, 2010)

To be honest what worries me is if I sell them then some sneaky fucker swaps them for a broken pair and asks for their money back.


----------



## mattie (Mar 13, 2010)

Record the serial number.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 15, 2010)

The 'completed listing' search option can be your friend, usually you can see what the average selling price is for any item, but its a rare item so less useful but not totally so.  

The last pair and only pair that was sold on ebay in the uk fetched 210 quid.  Good US ebay sellers are offering it for about 100 quid buy it now plus customs charges if you were unlucky. Quite why it went for so much is odd but that ebay for you.

Should get what your asking if your in the UK due to its rarity but its an auction so there is always risk it'd go for less.  Its very unlikely the buyer would already have a pair so your worry is unfounded.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 15, 2010)

Sunray said:


> The last pair and only pair that was sold on ebay in the uk fetched 210 quid.  Good US ebay sellers are offering it for about 100 quid buy it now plus customs charges if you were unlucky. Quite why it went for so much is odd but that ebay for you.
> 
> .



I am aware of individuals who buy new women´s clothing  in QD savers store and make significant profit on ebay


----------

